# New Cube



## Rob Dahl (5 Feb 2015)

Couldn't wait and have started my new Fluval 30cm. cube tank. Had a terrible time trying to plant in ADA Amazonia substrate, but with handy tips from fellow members, have made some progress. HOB filter flow made a crater in the substrate, so I made a small sponge "dam" on the filter raceway. Hoping that my new TMC light will encourage the _Fissidens & Hydrocotyle_ to carpet.
*Present setup:*
Flora 30cm. cube
Fluval aquaclear 30 hob filter (to be replaced with Ehiem classic 150 exterior filter)
ADA Amazonia substrate
Fertilization: Excel 3-5 ml./day
Plants:
_Fissidens fontanus
Ludwigia arcuata
Lysimachia nummularia Aurea
Micranthemum umbrosum “Monte Carlo”
Macaya fluviatilis
Hydrocotyle tripartita_
Lighting:
Fluval 30w cfl
el cheapo led clip-on (TMC mini400 tile in the mail)
Here are some pictures:
Day after planting attempt



 
Today:


 

Soo...am awaiting arrival of new lighting and thinking of new plants to add. Any suggestions welcome. Forgot to mention that I am cycling tank now. Added plants after third water change/ 4 days. Will check parameters this weekend.


----------



## Rob Dahl (6 Feb 2015)

here's picture of my sponge "dam" to break up water current


----------



## Rob Dahl (7 Feb 2015)

Released a couple of little zebra danios, water parameters checked out OK. we'll see how they do. If everything's copacetic, they'll go to the backyard pond and I'll get some more exotic & colorful micros for the cube.


----------



## Rob Dahl (10 Feb 2015)

Think I'm going to re-scape my half-arsed try at my new cube. Drain 'er down and replant. Here's the way it is today:


----------



## Rob Dahl (14 Feb 2015)

Added a starter parch of christmas moss. Will check water quality tomorrow. Still postponed the redo. My wife wants to rearrange the room which means moving the tanks, for me, a BIG job. will wait until then.


----------



## Another Phil (14 Feb 2015)

Hi Rob,
You'll probably find that moss will grow happily on your dam sponge.

Good luck on the tank move.
cheers phil


----------



## Rob Dahl (14 Feb 2015)

Good idea Another Phil . May give it a try. Only thing in the way will be that when I (ahem) rearrange room I intend on switching the New cube to an Eheim 2211 external. I could place the sponge on top of my Fluval U1 internal in the warts and more warts tank. It would be like an emergent dry start for the moss. Which brings up another interesting question – do you think I could filter both of these tanks off the one Eheim filter, or would that be unsafe from a water quality standpoint ? Both  tanks would be only 16 gallons gross. (less substrate, wood, filter and plants.)


----------



## Deansie (14 Feb 2015)

Hi, looking good. You might not beed the sponge dam if you fill the tank up and reduce the drop from the outlet.


----------



## Rob Dahl (14 Feb 2015)

Thanks Deansie I will do that on next water change.


----------



## Deansie (15 Feb 2015)

If your external filter is rated for the combined bodies of water of both your tanks then it could in theory. 
But they will be susceptible to the same water issues because of sharing the filter plus as there small ranks I can't think why you would want to do that. Stick the wee internal in your warts ands all tank and keep your good tank separate. Just my opinion


----------



## Rob Dahl (15 Feb 2015)

Deansie said:


> If your external filter is rated for the combined bodies of water of both your tanks then it could in theory.
> But they will be susceptible to the same water issues because of sharing the filter plus as there small ranks I can't think why you would want to do that. Stick the wee internal in your warts ands all tank and keep your good tank separate. Just my opinion


...and a smart one it is Deansie,. I shall do that.


----------



## Rob Dahl (21 Feb 2015)

Bought a little fern the other day and thought I'd try it with its  feet in the water. BTW– does anyone know what kind of fern this is? I think it may be an Adiantum of some sort.


----------



## Imorpher (22 Feb 2015)

Out of interest, how much Amazonia did you end up using in this tank? I'm in the process of setting up a tank the same size and can't decide between a 3 or 9 litre bag.


----------



## Andy D (22 Feb 2015)

I like the addition of the Fern. I'm sure Darrell will know what it is.


----------



## Rob Dahl (22 Feb 2015)

Imorp, I think I remember a little over four liters, and have been thinking of layering some river gravel over it to make planting less difficult and add a little more interest to the scene. If you haven't used Amazonia yet–it's very difficult to plant in so soft and mushy. Like unset tapioca.


----------



## Imorpher (22 Feb 2015)

Yeah, that's about what I calculated I would need... Was hoping I wouldn't have to get a 9L bag for it though!

Thanks for the advice on it being difficult to plant in, I like the look of the Amazonia so ideally wouldn't want to cap it.


----------



## Rob Dahl (22 Feb 2015)

It does make a nice background if you want to emphasize the colors of shrimp and brightly-colored fish.


----------



## Rob Dahl (6 Mar 2015)

Almost finished with two day blackout and introduced four nerite snails, two otos, and seven young shrimp. Cover comes off tomorrow morning. Hopefully will handle slight algae problem.


----------



## dw1305 (6 Mar 2015)

Hi all, 





Rob Dahl said:


> does anyone know what kind of fern this is? I think it may be an Adiantum of some sort


 Might be_ Adiantum trapeziforme.


 
<"http://www.biolib.cz/en/image/id121449/">.
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## Rob Dahl (7 Mar 2015)

Thanks Darrell. Leaf is a little different. Don't know if leaf shape is indicative.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Mar 2015)

HI Rob, How did i miss this one  Nice Cube Healthy plants too Great idea with the fern


----------



## Rob Dahl (9 Mar 2015)

Did a complete rearranging of my den. Moved furniture and tanks to give me more room in the center. Got rid of a whole lot of old stuff and here's the result:


----------



## Rob Dahl (9 Mar 2015)

Thanks Roy, Think I have the upper hand on the algae situation. Blackouts really seem to help. Plus regular dosing with Nitrogen and Potassium.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Mar 2015)

Hi Rob, Glad to hear you are getting the better of the Algae 

There is one problem with your fantastic set up   That Its not in my house  Looking fab mate


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Mar 2015)

Looking good Rob, like the new arrangement


----------



## Rob Dahl (11 Mar 2015)

Thank you Paulo. Your room actually (...and my wife) encouraged me to make a change. Will be much easier to service as well.


----------



## Rob Dahl (23 Mar 2015)

Introduced two groups of four green neon tetras to the right hand tank, and have lost two so far. Another has ich, so have raised the temp to 83º following the instructions of Ben, my LFS guy who knows his stuff. There are also Nerite snails, and two otos. Hope the temp increase works. Here's an image of some of  the inhabitants:


----------



## alto (23 Mar 2015)

You might read this EDIS article _Ichthyophthirius multifiliis_ (White Spot) Infections in Fish1

This article includes link to various other publications including treatment protocols

Ben is a lot more relaxed in his attitude to ich than I am   83F will accelerate the life cycle of the parasite but is unlikely to impede it; as of several years ago there are now temperature tolerant ich variants that remained infectious even with 90F temperature increases/durations (aquaculture research), there are also reports of very aggressive/resistant ich strains at aquaculture stations (though I've not looked for veterinary research on these)
(it's likely that the other 2 neons died from ich infections (whether you saw spots or not) & all fish that have been exposed are now infected)


----------



## Rob Dahl (23 Mar 2015)

Thank you alto. Read the paper and will probably use salt. I did this in another tank and everyone but one recovered and are healthy a month later.


----------



## Rob Dahl (23 Mar 2015)

duplicate erased


----------



## alto (24 Mar 2015)

If these are wild green neons, be careful with the salt, they may actually do better with a formalin treatment such as Rid X (check production/expiry dates on any formalin meds, also fish shop conditions of storage)


----------



## Rob Dahl (24 Mar 2015)

Thank you alto


----------



## alto (24 Mar 2015)

If you do decide to use any formalin (or combination) med, it's important to
 - reduce temperature to 76 -78F (to increase/improve dissolved oxygen levels in the water)
 - leave tank lights off 8-12 hours after dosing (re photosensitivity/reactivity of the formalin - & many other meds), fish are also generally more relaxed with subdued lighting
 - at least 25% daily water changes (usually done just prior to dosing)
 - have filter return gently splashing/rolling water surface to maximize oxygenation
 - begin with 1/2 or even 1/4 dose, observe fish etc for negative reactions, then add remaining dose after ~1hour ... dim light if possible, but obviously sufficient lighting to observe fish respiration rates, significant lethargy etc: note it's common to see some mild stress reaction to meds, as long as fish are not gasping, spiralling, hovering at the surface or bottom etc
 - have activated carbon etc on hand to help remove meds in case of negative reaction, also perform 25% - 50% water change

Many meds can interfere with N-cycle bacteria (another reason that 25% daily water change is recommended) so continue to monitor closely for the week following any treatments.

Shrimp can be sensitive to medications if they've just molted, so limiting food during any treatment is suggested, also don't begin a treatment if you see fresh casings.

If you decide not to medicate, daily water changes are always a great idea - if you're able to closely match tank & tap water parameters, 50% water change can help a lot.


----------



## Rob Dahl (24 Mar 2015)

Thank you alto,
I'm going to have surgery this morning that will lay me up for a few days or more, so will have to rely on heat right now.


----------



## alto (25 Mar 2015)

Hi Rob, hope all went smoothly with your surgery & you're feeling better soon!
Just let the tanks sort themselves while you look after yourself


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Mar 2015)

Hi Rob, Hope all go's well mate. And a quick recovery.


----------



## Rob Dahl (25 Mar 2015)

Thanks alto and Roy. Surgery went well, so now keep off foot and heal!


----------



## Rob Dahl (27 Mar 2015)

Update: down to two green neons. Keeping the temp at 83 degrees + other inhabitants doing fine.


----------



## alto (27 Mar 2015)

Sorry to hear that, maybe talk to your lfs about replacing them as it's obvious that the fish came in with issues.
Hope you're doing better than your neons


----------



## Rob Dahl (27 Mar 2015)

alto said:


> Sorry to hear that, maybe talk to your lfs about replacing them as it's obvious that the fish came in with issues.
> Hope you're doing better than your neons


LFS has already said they they will replace and fortunately I am doing better than the fish.


----------



## Rob Dahl (29 Mar 2015)

Today got rid of last tetra (green) and raised water to 84º for four days. 30% water changes in both cubes and 20% change in SpecV. All new R/O water treated with replenish. .5 ml. per gallon. Going to buy a quarantine tank to avoid situations like this again. all ich organisms should be dead in green tetra tank after four days (fingers crossed.)


----------



## alto (30 Mar 2015)

Want my usual sceptic's response?

2 weeks if you've removed all livestock to be certain (& even then the confidence limits are still only 99%)  - there are always outlayers & ich is too infectious & I'm too attached to my fish (even the one I bought only yesterday)


----------



## Rob Dahl (31 Mar 2015)

alto, thanks for your sceptic's response. Added 2 tblspns. salt dissolved in R/O water.  See if that helps.


----------



## alto (31 Mar 2015)

salt acts as an irritant so fish respond with increased slime production (there are other potential uses re osmotic pressure but not sure these were actually demonstrated in fish species kept in freshwater aquaria) but it won't significantly impact most fish pathogens at the sort of levels that are consistent with fish life.
Some fish do respond very well to salt effect - domestic angels are an excellent example.

Hope you're doing well (shame about the green neons - local shops also had shipments arrive with ich ... so I'm imagining one farm supplying all the trans-shippers     )


----------



## Rob Dahl (31 Mar 2015)

Two berried females in this tank now


----------



## Rob Dahl (2 Apr 2015)

Went to the LFS yesterday and ordered a 5 gal. tank to use as a quarantine facility. I'm running out  of space for any additional tanks. I now have pregnant shrimp in all tanks with Neon cherries and spry in the SpecV and now three generations in the middle Flora and two berried in the new cube. I want to add some colorful mini Rasboras in the new cube but will wait until my quarantine tank is operating and cycled.


----------



## Rob Dahl (5 Apr 2015)

Thank you Jink82 and Another Phil


----------



## Rob Dahl (16 Apr 2015)

Reduced quarantine tank to a 3 gallon W/ two guppies and nerite snail, sponge filter and heater.


----------



## naughtymoose (16 Apr 2015)

Sorry to hear about the Neon Green Tetra problem.I'm going to have to set up a proper isolation tank. I've got a 27L (7US gallons) tank with a hood and light that I'm going to stick in the cupboard under my 240L. I'll keep a nit of bogwood with a bit of Java fern and an Anubias sp. on it. I'd like to keep some shrimps in it, but as they are not too tolerant of medication, I'll just keep a couple of snails in it.

Hope you've recovered after your op!


----------



## Rob Dahl (17 Apr 2015)

Still recovering but can get around a bit. I would suggest you only use artificial plants in your quarantine tank. They can be easily disinfected after a medication or other disease treatment. I have a 3 gal. with a nerite  and a couple of guppies for some bio input. Here's a pic.:


----------



## naughtymoose (18 Apr 2015)

Good point Rob. Perhaps I'll get some shrimp for the 27L and then use ANOTHER little tank for emergency use... My missus will have to be kept in the dark of course...


----------



## Rob Dahl (19 Apr 2015)

naughtymoose said:


> My missus will have to be kept in the dark of course...


...of course.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Apr 2015)

Hi all, 





Rob Dahl said:


> I would suggest you only use artificial plants in your quarantine tank. They can be easily disinfected after a medication or other disease treatment.


 How about just have floating plants, and if necessary dispose of them after a diseased fish etc.

That way you would get the advantages of cover and improved water quality.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Rob Dahl (19 Apr 2015)

That's certainly sounds like a good alternative dw1306


----------



## Rob Dahl (3 May 2015)

Well, made a big mistake–not thinking and not acting by testing water for nitrates. I lost one CPD and then another but never found them, figured the shrimpies ate them. Last CPD was constantly swimming back and forth in same pattern before it disappeared.Then an oto died and I couldn't find the other, figuring same thing happened. That finally set off alarm in my thick skull and I tested and got reading of 100 so did 66% water change and with no fish left in tank am letting it run with only shrimp and plants. Will test again before I put any fish back in. Hope I've learned a good lesson: change water regularly and when fish die–there's usually a reason and dead fish can really affect water quality, even if you think shrimp ate them.


----------



## dw1305 (3 May 2015)

Hi all,
Sorry to hear that. 





Rob Dahl said:


> not acting by testing water for nitrates


That is why I would add a floating plant, it would both reduce nitrogen levels and give you a visual warning of increasing nitrates.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Rob Dahl (3 May 2015)

Good point Darrel.


----------



## Rob Dahl (7 May 2015)

Well, decided to trim back and reconfigure the planted cube. Here's a before and after:
Before:


 

After:


----------



## Rob Dahl (8 May 2015)

Thank you LondonDragon


----------



## Sk3lly (8 May 2015)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Sorry to hear that. That is why I would add a floating plant, it would both reduce nitrogen levels and give you a visual warning of increasing nitrates.
> 
> cheers Darrel


How does it give a visual indicator??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Dahl (8 May 2015)

Reinvigorated tank – new fish:


----------



## Rob Dahl (9 May 2015)

Thank you naughtymoose and karla


----------



## Rob Dahl (19 May 2015)

Here's a video of my "schoolette" of neons:


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 May 2015)

Delicate looking scape...nice.


----------



## Rob Dahl (19 May 2015)

Thank you Troi


----------



## Rob Dahl (29 May 2015)

Got some ember tetras the other day. They seem to get along well with the neons.


----------



## Rob Dahl (2 Jun 2015)

Here's a short video of them feeding:


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Jun 2015)

Hi Rob, Lost track of this one  ?? Wonderful little scape nice fish too


----------



## Rob Dahl (4 Jun 2015)

Thank you Roy and London Dragon


----------



## Rob Dahl (21 Jul 2015)

Up in Oregon on vacation right now and have a woman who seems to care taking care of my tanks right now. We'll see when I get back.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jul 2015)

Hi Rob, Have a great holiday. Looking forward to your updates when you come back


----------



## dw1305 (30 Jan 2017)

Hi all,





Sk3lly said:


> How does it give a visual indicator??


If the plant has large leaves and is dark green (like the one below) you have plenty of nitrogen (N).





These are Timon's Frogbit plants in this thread <"An Iwagumi......">.

cheers Darrel


----------

